# Detailing club...



## Ronnie

Just a feeler going out for an Idea that has been rattling around in my head for a while and I thought I might as well share it... I am thinking of starting up a detailing "club" at OCD-HQ basically it will become the University of wierd science. Held maybe 1-2 or more nights a month depending on the interest.I have started to miss the old DW where new things were tried and tested for fun, epic fails and epic wins trying new things, processes products and machines out. this probably will be aimed for people with more than buffing the car for the sunday drive but people who have a genuine interest. a Subscription will be taken for us to purchase things, scrap panels, electric etc etc but its main aim is fun no competition, egos, business adgenda just detailing for detailing's sake. This will not be a training day or a demo day its lets get stuck in and try something new or something we have not dne before and lets see how far we can push it...

anyone interested feel free to post PM or call me and lets see where it goes...


----------



## Dave KG

Ronnie said:


> Just a feeler going out for an Idea that has been rattling around in my head for a while and I thought I might as well share it... I am thinking of starting up a detailing "club" at OCD-HQ basically it will become the University of wierd science. Held maybe 1-2 or more nights a month depending on the interest.I have started to miss the old DW where new things were tried and tested for fun, epic fails and epic wins trying new things, processes products and machines out. this probably will be aimed for people with more than buffing the car for the sunday drive but people who have a genuine interest. a Subscription will be taken for us to purchase things, scrap panels, electric etc etc but its main aim is fun no competition, egos, business adgenda just detailing for detailing's sake. This will not be a training day or a demo day its lets get stuck in and try something new or something we have not dne before and lets see how far we can push it...
> 
> anyone interested feel free to post PM or call me and lets see where it goes...


Oooh, I would be interested in this, and wouldn't plan on letting the Irish Sea get in the way - besides the Volvo hasn't been to NI yet  Something it has to do before hitting 200k!

Something like this would appeal to me, chilled out relaxed fun in detailing - and a nice way to wind down after time in the classroom! :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG

Ronnie said:


> Just a feeler going out for an Idea that has been rattling around in my head for a while


That made me :lol: that's about the only thing in your head :lol: I guess you could count me in  I could teach you a few things :lol:

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie

cheers big lad!! you ARE the only detailer an Northern Ireland!!!

hey wart no fair your sig is cooler than mine just because you are the button master of the operation does not give you the right to have an advantage!!! lol.


----------



## paulmc08

Rollo that was more than just somthing rattling around your head,it was a force ten brain storm:lol: but what a refreshing and new idea

the only thing happening in my head is...........:tumbleweed:

i'm also up for it:thumb:

will pm you about next week,my car has caught a superbug and havent been giving the medical bill yet


----------



## Cookies

Ronnie,

I havent been a member of the site for long but I'd definitely be interested in this. I'll PM you my details. I reckon I might know a few like minded people for fun and nights out / in:doublesho

Hope you get some more interest!

Cookies


----------



## Andy.

Count me in too, any excuse for a nights crack. Good chance to meet others from the forum as well.


----------



## Leemack

Dave KG said:


> Oooh, I would be interested in this, and wouldn't plan on letting the Irish Sea get in the way - besides the Volvo hasn't been to NI yet  Something it has to do before hitting 200k!
> 
> Something like this would appeal to me, chilled out relaxed fun in detailing - and a nice way to wind down after time in the classroom! :thumb:


+1

Let alone Daves Volvo seeing NI, I've never been over the water lol.

I'm in Ronnie - You got a big kettle


----------



## Leemack

So

1/ Showshine
2/ DaveKg
3/ Cookies
4/ Paulmc08
5/ ClarkeG


----------



## Ronnie

sounds good we can hold about 10 cars in the yard and the garage is big enough for 10 at a time so lwts get something organised!!! All welcome (Even from the main land)

It would be pretty cool to have a few visitors and "big" names drop in from time to time!! we can put u up here and are close to both Dublin and Belfast airports.


----------



## Leemack

Right then.

Lets get dates arranged :thumb:


----------



## LJB

Showshine said:


> So
> 
> 1/ Showshine
> 2/ DaveKg
> 3/ Cookies
> 4/ Paulmc08
> 5/ ClarkeG


6/ LJB:thumb:


----------



## Andy.

Andy. said:


> Count me in too, any excuse for a nights crack. Good chance to meet others from the forum as well.


Even though I'm putting my name down for the second time there will only be 1 of me turning up.

1/ Showshine
2/ DaveKg
3/ Cookies
4/ Paulmc08
5/ ClarkeG
6/ LJB
7/ Andy.


----------



## BangorGav

Im up for this Ronnie, Bit of Banter never hurt anyone!


----------



## david.celica

1/ Showshine
2/ DaveKg
3/ Cookies
4/ Paulmc08
5/ ClarkeG
6/ LJB
7/ Andy.
8/ David.Celica


----------



## [email protected]

im in 

1/ Showshine
2/ DaveKg
3/ Cookies
4/ Paulmc08
5/ ClarkeG
6/ LJB
7/ Andy.
8/ David.Celica
9/ Jonto

rollo if you need help with scrap panels gimme a call


----------



## ClarkeG

jonto said:


> rollo if you need help with scrap panels gimme a call


Don't worry, that won't be a problem, he drives a mondeo :lol::lol:

Clarke


----------



## B&B Autostyle

I'd be well keen on this Ronnie,count me in if you would.


----------



## [email protected]

ClarkeG said:


> Don't worry, that won't be a problem, he drives a mondeo :lol::lol:
> 
> Clarke


:lol::lol:

well said clarke :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

this is coming along well so what will our first wee session deal with need to get the ball with something any Ideas..


----------



## paulmc08

Hmmmmmmmm how to polish off a box of Jaffa Cake's properly

Sorry Ronnie,the munchie's have come over me all of a sudden


----------



## BangorGav

I may have a 1994 Corsa B in "flame Pink" if you want it to **** about on Ronnie.


----------



## Ronnie

sounds great Gav... will gove you a call tomorrow lad!


----------



## tweetybelfast

i am up for this to :buffer:


----------



## RICKY-M-M

im up for this tooo..


----------



## david.celica

will defo be good to put a face to everyone, we rocking the corsa up gav? lol


----------



## Amos

Ronnie not to sound rude....

But if you train up people, or show them YOUR way etc, are you not teaching them so they can steal your customers....!

The problem with NI, it is a small place... It only takes some people to detail a car once, and they go out and try to start a full time business... We have seen it happing so many time on RMS....!

I hope this makes sence, if you know what I mean...!?

I'm in the nursing home game, and I sure as hell wouldn't help some one who was going to be a threat to me in the long term....

Business is Business, at the end of the day....

In my eyes the less detailers, we have in NI the better, as the market is starting to get flooded.... There is a handfull of them in the Bangor area alone...!

Keep what you do best to yourself, and let your customers do the talking for you...!


----------



## sim L

Amos said:


> Ronnie not to sound rude....
> 
> But if you train up people, or show them YOUR way etc, are you not teaching them so they can steal your customers....!
> 
> The problem with NI, it is a small place... It only takes some people to detail a car once, and they go out and try to start a full time business... We have seen it happing so many time on RMS....!
> 
> I hope this makes sence, if you know what I mean...!?
> 
> I'm in the nursing home game, and I sure as hell wouldn't help some one who was going to be a threat to me in the long term....
> 
> Business is Business, at the end of the day....
> 
> In my eyes the less detailers, we have in NI the better, as the market is starting to get flooded.... There is a handfull of them in the Bangor area alone...!
> 
> Keep what you do best to yourself, and let your customers do the talking for you...!


From what I understand this is a club for the people who have a passion for detailing so they get to meet each other and mess around with products and most importantly have *FUN*!


----------



## Amos

sim L said:


> From what I understand this is a club for the people who have a passion for detailing so they get to meet each other and mess around with products and most importantly have *FUN*!


And in so doing learning more, so they think " why couldn't I do this for a full-time job ".....!

You have to think how most detailer business's start...

They get experience, and start on there own....!

I persoanly think it is MAD of Ronnie to do this...!


----------



## david.celica

I have to agree with Amos on that note it is a risk of loosing buisness. 

I no how to do anything i need to no. I am just going to go to meet a few people.


----------



## Ronnie

Agreed amos and no offence taken. this is just a bit of fun I am only interested in small numbers of people so will be limiting it to 5-10 peple per session. As I get no work through the likes of RMS etc I am not at all worried about loosing that type of business to other people.. It just a bit of fun over teh winter months and lets face it they are all detailing anyhow and our customer base is pretty healthy with customer who like the unique point that we can offer over and above anyone else. Agreed if its getting to close to home then I can always show them the wrong way to do it lol!!! so you coming down then.....

I have always run my business in an open and ethical manner and so far in life have been pretty successful, so why not continue Lets face it at present there is a fair bit of backbiting over here so this might bring an end to it...


----------



## Ronnie

After a day having a good old think I thought I would add this post. I would prefer the people who are coming to have an interest in detailing other than making a job from it, or just to meet people as they will be taking up a place of someone who is genuinely interested. I want everyone to contribute in someway or another. not just to come down have a chat and go home again. A few "pros" have contacted me genuinely looking to help out and assist and to be honest it is only meant for a bit of fun and will not be going into the depths of what you can do with a customer car. this is a bit of craic where everyone will be welcome but its not a training day to further business or start a business. i am going to be posting the details for the first night once I have all the products and a few panels ready (in the process of stripping a dead type R and s class).anyone interested will be asked to help out at some point.


----------



## Andy.

You have my number Rollo drop me a txt and let me know how I can be of assistance. If you need a hand strippin the motors I can take a race over after work. Chop shop here we come ...... :devil:


----------



## PJS

Happy to lend a hand if needs be Rollo - you've my number, give me a shout or pop in if you're up my way.
You still owe me a fiver for the towels.....
Might even let you look at the wheel brushes too!


----------



## M4hood

Was just wondering at what point you are with this?? Have you got a class set up??
I work in a bodyshop (I don't do bodywork) and would have access to lots of panels if this is maybe appealing.
rgds


----------



## Larryk

I'd be up for this too, it's a good spin up for me (live in Wexford) but I think it would be great to spend a day with some like minded detailing enthusiasts. The guy that runs cleancar.ie with me lives in enniskillen so I could make a weekend of it


----------



## John G

Hey Ronnie, has anything come of this. I haven't been on here in a few months for various reasons so trying to catch up now. I'd be interested in this as I attended a few of the detailing meets held up in NI in 2008 and 2009. I wasn't in a situation that I could attend anything like that this year unfortunately.

I like the sound of it and I think it would be good.

Perhaps drop me a Pm with more details if you'd like.


----------



## dreamtheater

I am interested also, as I would like to learn how to machine polish and swirl removal. Plus it would be great to share other peoples experiences, with products etc.


----------



## Lovescars

would be interested in this but i would be looking gain better techniques to use on my owe car but not make money from it.


----------



## Cookies

Hi Ronnie,

Still interested in the 'detailng meet'.

BTW - this would be for personal use only - I am already in full time employment which, happily, pays most of the bills.

Thanks

Cookies


----------



## Ronnie

no worries it would be open to all was hopeing to have it last year but underestimated how busy we would be so am going to properly schedule it in this year rather than wait for the work to die down.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Hey Ronnie.

Put me down for one of those days whenever you have it. Sounds like my kinda day. Im sure we all have a few stories we'd like to share with fellow detailers !!

Thanks


----------



## dreamtheater

Any update on this.


----------



## buck-egit

is this still a go ?????


----------



## Ronnie

right some may knw this but we are now opening up a shop and new workshop. so I plan to have a regular "club" night but am in the middle of getting the move sorted, plus I will be manufacturing my own products as well! Will keep you posted. This idea was shelved origionall due to some adverse messages I recieved so I have decided not to run it at my home.


----------



## fizzle86

Sounds good keep us updated


----------



## buck-egit

I have just bought a new Flex 3401 VRG and I am using Gtechniq P1 & P2 atm with wool pads.....


----------



## aerodynamic18

id like to do this. i have a full time job anyway and not interested in doing it as a job lol. woould love to get some tips and pointers and a bit of craic


----------



## 2008tac

I would be interested but have very little experiance with detailin but im very keen on learnin new things! Count me in! I live in portadown so not too far from u! Might call down to see u someday im free!


----------

